# bronz



## Aonik

The words “bronzovi, bronzovy, bronzovich and  bronzovych” derives from the Czech word bronz, please anybody can help me and explain the the grammatical  and morphologycal meaning  of each one ?? Example : Kulturna-chronologicna interpretacija skarbu bronzovich virobiv z Jargorova ???..


----------



## winpoj

Well, your example is not in Czech.

The word "bronzovich" does not exist in Czech.

The remaining three words are all forms of the adjective "bronzový", meaning "made of bronze" or "having a bronze-like colour".

bronzoví - nominative plural, masculine

bronzový - nominative singular, masculine

bronzových - genitive or locative plural, any gender


----------



## Aonik

dear winpoj

roger, your answer is very clear, tks


----------



## Azori

The example is in Polish as well as those adjectives (shared with Czech and Slovak).


----------



## Aonik

dear Lior
many thanks for helping me


----------



## BezierCurve

> The example is in Polish as well as those adjectives


Nope, but the suffix "-ija" suggests BCS (Serbo-Croatian)...


----------



## robin74

lior neith said:


> The example is in Polish as well as those adjectives (shared with Czech and Slovak).


It's certainly not in Polish. Neither the example, nor the adjectives.


----------



## slavic_one

Nor it is in BCS 
Really strange language. Where do you get that from, Aonik?


----------



## robin74

slavic_one said:


> Nor it is in BCS
> Really strange language.


Actually, my guess would be Ukrainian.


----------



## slavic_one

I was also thinking that this is probably some transcription from cyrillic. Russian it's not, so maybe some other, yes, I wouldn't know.


----------



## Azori

Sorry, I found the same sentence on this page so I thought it might be Polish.


----------



## slavic_one

-           Kulturna-chronologicna interpretacija skarbu bronzovich virobiv z Jargorova, (w Tezi dopovidej i poviadomlen, 1-oj ternopils,koj oblasnoj naukovoi i istoriko-kraeznavcoi konferencij, c. I, Ternopil, 1990, s. 43-46; współautor - V.M. Konoplja.

-           Skarb brązowy z Jargorowa, obł. tarnopolska (ZSRR), _Acta Archaeologica Carpathica_, t. 30, 1991, s. 97-113; współautor - W. Konopla.

Compare those two. That 1st one really doesn't look like Polish. Or I am really amater 

It's enough to see "v" and not "w" to see it's not Polish, and really those words are too strange for Polish. And it really looks like transcripted cyrillic.


----------



## BezierCurve

According to someone who _knows_ the language (at Unilang), this in fact is Ukrainian (with a bit weird way of transliteration though). Mistery solved.


----------



## Aonik

thanks to all senior members, quite possible the adjective "bronzovich" is trasliterated from ucranian language; but why slovakian people quote olympic medallist as "zlatich striebornich a bronzovich" (gold, silver ,bronze)


----------



## Azori

Aonik said:


> but why slovakian people quote olympic medallist as "zlatich striebornich a bronzovich" (gold, silver ,bronze)


Zlatých, strieborných a bronzových, actually. Because there are 6 cases in Slovak and the endings of words change depending on them. More about the Slovak declension here.


----------

